

20 Places to Find Your Next Web Development Job - sitepoint
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/10/10/20-places-to-find-your-next-job/
As the world economy continues to look shakier by the day, and major corporations have begun to trim work forces, it might not be such a bad idea to start looking for a new job. Sites like Craigslist, Monster, and HotJobs have a lot of listings, but they’re not well filtered. Searching for jobs on those sites can be a crap shoot, and many of the best job offers aren’t posted on those mega sites.
======
josefresco
Find your next web development job locally. Get out and network with your
local business community. It's a lot more effective than competing on
SitePoint or Elance with 20 'offshore' firms on a 100 hour project for a
measly $500.

------
tocomment
In a similar vein, I'm working on a site to find programming gigs for you
<http://gigbayes.nfshost.com>.

I'm thinking to announce it to HN in a week or so but some early feedback here
would also be appreciated.

Let me know what you think, it uses a Bayesian classifier to predict what gigs
you'll like, and it's my first ajaxy web app.

~~~
fugue88
Nice idea.

The formatting is messed up in my browser, FF3: the star usually appears above
the gig, sometimes to the left. Horizontal lines often run through the middle
of the text.

I assume that clicking the star indicates your preference for that gig and
similar. There are no instructions that I see. Can I unclick a star? I may
have misclicked.

There should be some indication that the large box in the middle of the page
is loading something when you first go there. I thought maybe it was a plugin
that hadn't loaded, and while scrolling to the bottom, it got populated
(surprise!).

But, yeah, a very nice idea.

~~~
tocomment
I'm not seeing any layout issues on FF3. Anything unusual on your browser or
OS? Would you mind emailing me?

~~~
fugue88
Sent.

------
vaksel
his #1 option is sitepoint....the few times I looked at that site most of the
"jobs" were huge ass projects for $500

~~~
mhartl
_his #1 option is sitepoint_

Presumably that's because this is the _SitePoint blog_. It looks like they
found 19 examples just so they could make a top 20 list with SitePoint first.
Lame.

------
omnipath
By not including Craigslist, he immediately decredits himself in my eyes.

------
tom_rath
He missed a good one: <http://jobs.joelonsoftware.com/>

------
moses1400
really good list across a variety of professions.

